# Herbst/Winter in Finale verbringen?



## Lycia (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo ihr lieben,

in mir wächst die Idee, den Herbst/Winter in Finale Ligure zu verbringen, da ich größtenteils von überall aus arbeiten kann. Ich würde gerne eine Wohnung mieten und diese (zeitweise) teilen. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand in der glücklichen Situation noch/wieder im Homeoffice zu sein. Bin sehr offen was die Zeiträume angeht, möchte nur etwas dem Winter entfliehen. Freu mich auf Nachrichten.

Grüße!


----------

